# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Куличи пасхальные

## Красная Шапочка

Бхакты, кто-нибудь умеет печь пасхальные куличи без яиц? Поделитесь рецептиком пожалуйста.

----------


## Nandini dd

Кулич пасхальный.
Пеку каждый год на пасху.
1 кг.муки в/с.
10 г.хороших дрожжей (саф-момент)
2 ст.молока
300 г.сахара.
300 г.сливочного масла
ванилин-1 маленький пакетик.
1 стакан изюма.
0.5 кг.муки,сахар.молоко соединить взбить миксером.Поставить на сильный огонь.Сварить заварной крем.В конце добавить сливочное масло, перемешать до полного растворения масла.Остудить до тёплого состояния.Когда немного остынет добавить дрожжи.ванилин,изюм.Постепенно добавлять муку ,постоянно помешивая,замесить тесто не очень крутое.Накрыть тесто полотенцем.Оставить в тепле на 1 час,один раз тесто обмять.
Разложить тесто по формам,смазанным рост.маслом.Сверху тесто тоже смазать рост. маслом.Поставить в тёплое место для расстойки.Выпекать когда тесто хорошо подойдёт.
Для форм очень хорошо подходят банки из-под сгущёнки,куличи хорошо и быстро выпекаются.Сверху куличи полить сахарной глазурью,посыпать разноцветной кокосовой стружкой.

----------

